# Is there anything new in regards to towing a Z4



## Mike Burns (Oct 2, 2020)

I still am interested in towing my 2005 Z4 behind my motorhome. I can't trailer it because my tow rating is too low to handle the weight of the car plus trailer. I have a tow dolly, but the older posts warned against using that. Is there anything in the way of new info out there in regards to a Z4 on a tow dolly. I called my nearest dealer and they simply said "If BMW says don't do it, then don't do it. I thought about removing the driveshaft, but the manual states that you must first remove the entire exhaust system, and I just don't want to do that.


----------



## abscate (May 18, 2014)

If it’s a 4WD system you can’t , plain and simple.

manual transmission cars are fine being towed with either driven or non- driven wheels locked 

AT cars have to either have driven wheels locked or a pump to circulate ATF to lubricate: you see this motor homes towing a small car with a tow bar often.

4WD in all of its many forms introduces the problem that all wheel are driven so you can’t spin two wheels and lock the other two on most designs without expensive noises 

I would resign myself to driveshaft removal. Use band clamps and good SS to make the exhaustdrop easy 

What does the user manual say? Flatbed only?


----------

